# SuperBraids for Crawler Harnesses



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm thinking about building my crawler harnesses with superbraid line this year, and was wondering the pros and cons of this idea. Any wisdom/expirence before I get started would be appriciated. 
MIKE


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I prefer using flourocarbon because it gives the harness a stiffness to reduce the tangles. I have not used the braids for it but I could see it causing problems on the clevises with tangling. I use 17-20# flouro and it works great for me.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree with bkr43050, I tie my own with flouro. Most of the braids are a solid color like green or gray. A wary walleye/saugeye might shy away from it. Plus, as was mentioned most of the braids fray a little with use and I would think those fraying fibers would play havoc with the spinner clevis.

In the end I guess it won't cost you much to try it out. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I tie two different types of spinners, for colorado single blade applications that I tie to run off of bouncers and inlines weights I use a 5 ft flouro Seaguar or Siglon 15 pound test. This works out very well. 

For double willows that are only about 1 foot long that I will run at higher speeds with two blades I run 30 pound fireline in smoke, I'm going to get some Fireline Crystal and try that. I have had ZERO problems running the fireline for these types of harnesses, one of the biggest benefits is that I can store in the little tubes that fit into a plano case, when I pull them out the harness hangs nice and straight and doesn't kink up like a heavy 20-40 pound flour harness would. I use the platic clevis's and never had any wearing problems with the line.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I think you'll spend more time untangling a mess than fishing.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Another vote for fluorocarbon. I usually use 10  17 lb line however as light as 6lb, for those lock jaw days  (yea they do break off occasionally, but at least I get to start the fight)


----------

